# [UNSOLVED][NCMPC] Nagły brak połączenia z MPD

## Poe

Witam.

Do wczoraj używałem normalnie ncmpc, działało wszystko. musiałem wyjechac, wyłączyłem normalnie komputer. Wróciłem po paru godzinach, wieczorkiem, odpalam maszynę, wszystko startuje, włączam x'y, psi, kadu, seamonkey'a i chciałem odpalić ncmpc, bo muzyka to podstawa, ale wskoczył mi nagle błąd

```

poe@failed> ncmpc                                                             ~

error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused

```

zrozumialbym to jeszcze, gdybym robił jakiegos update'a, zmieniał configi czy coś, ale tym razem nic nie robłem, nic nie zmieniałem. configi są takie same jakie mam od zawsze. mpd jest wystartowany, działa (mpd z svn), ale ncmpc odmówił nagle połączenia i tak za bardzo nie wiem dlaczego i co zrobić.

ewentualne configi

MPD

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/files/mpd.conf

NCMPC

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/files/ncmpc.conf

ale tak jak mówię, configi w ogole nie byly ruszane od dobrych kilku miesięcy, a update'a zadnego nie przeprowadzałem przez ostatnie pare tygodni. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

sprawdzałeś czy serwer dźwięku działa na prawidłowych portach i interfejsach:

```
netstat -nltpu
```

----------

## Poe

dziwne, netstat nie pokazuje w ogole mpd. jest tylko 2x psi i kadu.... 

restart serwera mpd nie pomógł.

EDIT

Zahaszowanie w /etc/mpd.conf sekcji "localhost" rowniez nic nie dalo

```

# Set this value if you only have one

# address you want to allow connection to.

# 

#bind_to_address "localhost"

```

----------

## qermit

Próbowałeś przekompilować mpd? Może wcięło tobie jakieś pliki/biblioteki. Może coś innego aktualizowałeś i potrzebne jest revdep-rebuild

----------

## Poe

emerge mpd-svn ponownie nic nie dało (zaktualizowało przy okazji do wersji 20060604). ciągle to samo.

----------

## qermit

potraktuj go jakimś strace, albo czym innym

----------

## Poe

strace nic ciekawego nie pokazuje

MPD

NCMPC

przy strace'u mpd pokazuje cos o userze "mpd" (definiowany w mpd.conf), ale zmiana usera na mojego, badz zahaszowanie nic nie daje.

----------

## Poe

zmegrowałem mpc, zeby sprawdzic czy to wina ncmpc czy mpd, przy mpc jest to samo.

----------

## qermit

@Poe, jak ty czytałeś tage strace???

```
write(2, "cannot setgid for user \"mpd\" at "..., 66cannot setgid for user "mpd" at line 145: Operation not permitted ) = 66
```

Zaraz potem sobie idzie spać. To musi być związane z tym. Spróbuj uruchomić go z roota

na początku też jest coś nie tak i krzyczy że nie ma /var/run/nscd/socket

----------

## Poe

 *qermit wrote:*   

> @Poe, jak ty czytałeś tage strace???
> 
> ```
> write(2, "cannot setgid for user \"mpd\" at "..., 66cannot setgid for user "mpd" at line 145: Operation not permitted ) = 66
> ```
> ...

 

pisalem 2 posty wyzej (pod logami ze strace) ze próbowałem juz cos wykminic z tym userem, ale nie dalo to nic. ni spod roota, ni spod mojego, ni zmiana w configu na innego usera.

----------

## yuric

spróbuj w konfigu zostawić

user "mpd"

i dla wszystkich plików ujętych w /etc/mpd.conf zmienić właściciela na mpd i grupe na audio

----------

## akroplas

Probowales wyczyscic plik state? Mialem kiedys podobny problem to to pomogło... STRACE jest gdy uruchamiales mpd spod swojego usera? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

dobra. 

```

rm .mpd/state

```

pomoglo  :Smile: 

dziekuje za pomoc, choc nadal nie wiem czemu tak sie podziało. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

problem dziwnym trafem jakis czas temu powrócił w podobnej postaci

```

# ncmpc 

error [12]: host "localhost" not found

```

kiedy to w mpd.conf mam 

```

bind_to_address                 "freeze.org"

```

a w /etc/conf.d/hostname mam w HOSTNAME="freeze.org", tak samo jak w /etc/hosts mam 127.0.0.1 freeze.org oraz w dnsdomainname. reemerge mpd/ncmpc nie pomogło, czyszczenie pliku state tez nie, a strace/backstrace nic sensownego nie wypluwa... jakies inne pomysly?

----------

